# Powersound Boost Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Powersound Boost - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Colorsound Power Boost




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Colour Change Added Above!


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

This is new? I build one that has an extra knob. Is this a revision?…


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Coda said:


> This is new? I build one that has an extra knob. Is this a revision?…











						Powersound Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Colorsound Overdriver




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

The layout has been updated and split into two separate projects, the Boost (18V / 3-knob) and Overdrive (9V / 4-knob).

Probably overkill since the circuits are extremely similar but I didn't want to do the whole "Omit this part, add a jumper here, substitute this value" thing.


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> The layout has been updated and split into two separate projects, the Boost (18V / 3-knob) and Overdrive (9V / 4-knob).
> 
> Probably overkill since the circuits are extremely similar but I didn't want to do the whole "Omit this part, add a jumper here, substitute this value" thing.



So which one is mine?…


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

I thought the Colorsound Powerboost and Overdriver were identical except for source voltage? 

A Powerboost without a master is a tough sell.


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

There are a couple (very) minor differences between the two, aside from the voltage.

A Power Boost with a master isn't a Power Boost.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I thought the Colorsound Powerboost and Overdriver were identical except for source voltage?
> 
> A Powerboost without a master is a tough sell.


As they were released:


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Side note: I’m still trying different things out to kill RF in my Vick Audio Overdriver. None of my usual stuff is working. 

Today I was running my Fuzz Face and Overdriver and the FF was RF free but evangelicals were coming through the Overdriver.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't care what it is or what it does, a side knob is janky af. Even if it's in the cool colorsound box


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I don't care what it is or what it does, a side knob is janky af.



Agreed.   That includes when you put treads on the knob and claim it's for "expression" control.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> There are a couple (very) minor differences between the two, aside from the voltage.
> 
> A Power Boost with a master isn't a Power Boost.



Are we talking the originals or reissues?

I’m fairly certain voltage and paint are the only differences between the originals.

Either way, it’s just curiosity on my part driving the distinction. 

Just for fun I cranked the master on the Overdriver today at 18v. Whoo-boy that baby was loud.


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

music6000 said:


> As they were released:
> 
> View attachment 33000



So mine is an Overdriver? Even with the voltage pump?…


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

music6000 said:


> As they were released:
> 
> View attachment 33000



I don’t deny this at all. 

I’m just saying both circuits are better with a master.


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

Coda said:


> So which one is mine?…



Yours is a sort of hybrid of the two that could easily be modified to fit either.    You have the 18V VCC of the Boost, but the Master volume and component values of the Overdriver.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 27, 2022)

Also always wondered why it wasn't coloursound


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yours is a sort of hybrid of the two that could easily be modified to fit either.    You have the 18V VCC of the Boost, but the Master volume and component values of the Overdriver.



This reminds me of when I realized my tail wasn’t normal…


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Coda said:


> This reminds me of when I realized my tail wasn’t normal…



Don’t let anyone ever make you feel like there is anything wrong with your tail.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Now I’m curious to see what differs between the reissues and if it’s consequential at all.


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

Coda said:


> This reminds me of when I realized my tail wasn’t normal…



Dime the Volume, use the Gain control to control volume, you basically have the Power Boost.

Use the Volume / Gain like an overdrive, you have the Overdriver.

You can pull the charge pump and run it at 9V if you'd prefer as well.


I just wanted to make both options available... Some purists would prefer to not have the Master volume, other folks would prefer it.


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Don’t let anyone ever make you feel like there is anything wrong with your tail.



I won’t. I promise. I was using it to drive my Fuzz Fave earlier…the Hybrid Powerdrivebooster, not the tail…


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> Dime the Volume, use the Gain control to control volume, you basically have the Power Boost.
> 
> Use the Volume / Gain like an overdrive, you have the Overdriver.
> 
> ...



I dig it. Is mine still available? If not, that means it’s collectible now…*runs to Reverb*…


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Now I’m curious to see what differs between the reissues and if it’s consequential at all.



I have two schematics for the Power Boost, the difference between them is the 220nF / 4.7uF output capacitor.   I gave a universal footprint that can use either, your choice.

There are a few other values different in the schematic I have for the Overdriver.   They are minor differences, but differences nonetheless.

There is also a difference in where the feedback resistor of the first stage is connected.     
Can you hear the difference?   I probably couldn't.  Some folks probably can (or think they can).


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

I figure while I'm feeling redundant I'll work up a version similar to the Throbak as well.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> I figure while I'm feeling redundant I'll work up a version similar to the Throbak as well.


I had this back in 2015 for a week but my mate love it more so I sold it for what I payed , 1/2 R.R.P again!


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> I have two schematics for the Power Boost, the difference between them is the 220nF / 4.7uF output capacitor.   I gave a universal footprint that can use either, your choice.
> 
> There are a few other values different in the schematic I have for the Overdriver.   They are minor differences, but differences nonetheless.
> 
> ...



Welp, I needed a good rabbit hole.


----------



## fig (Sep 27, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I don't care what it is or what it does, a side knob is janky af


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I had this back in 2015 for a week but my mate love it more so I sold it for what I payed , 1/2 R.R.P again!
> View attachment 33008


This was the Buffalo FX first edition:


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 27, 2022)

Ok. Got my schematics in order!


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 28, 2022)

Here is the gist of the changes as I can decipher:


----------

